# Ariens st824



## J_G_M

I have found this snowblower on a classified ad. The snow blower looks like a brute but as always. I can't find reviews, how old it is, or if Ariens makes parts for it yet. I will be using this for my small business, servicing clients during the winter. I like Ariens equipment but would like some input on it. Seller didn't post the model number and looks to be an older model. Any input is helpful and if anybody has had this model, how well did it work? MODEL# 924050


Thanks


----------



## Shryp

I peaked at the manuals and that model number looks like it is probably from the 80s or maybe early 90s. Ariens is really good with parts, plus there are a lot of old blowers for sale that you can use for parts. They tend to use the same parts for almost all of there blowers so bearings and other wear items are still the same ones they were using back in the 60s. Make sure the front gearbox is good and it rotates smoothly with no dead spots or noises. Also give both front rakes a wiggle to make sure they are not rust locked on the shaft. If they are rusted that means the gears will break before the shear bolts if you hit something. I find the best way to check is to grab one side and force it tight in one direction then try to rock the other side back and forth and you should see a little movement. If you have some up and down play in the auger shaft or the wheels it is probably just the bearings / bushings on the ends and those are generally pretty easy to replace.


----------



## sscotsman

924050 is a long-lived model that was produced through most (or all) of the 1980's..
So its 20 to 30 years old..
but dont let the age bother you! 
if the machine is in good condition, the age isnt a major factor..
(if you can also post the serial number, we might be able to work out the year with more certainty)

Info on the 924000 series in general:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

And some manuals:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/24449B.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM-24-80.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/000123A.pdf

If its in good shape, it should be a fine machine for your business!

Scot


----------



## Ariens1976

so a model 924082/005966 would probably fall into the same age category????


----------



## sscotsman

Ariens1976 said:


> so a model 924082/005966 would probably fall into the same age category????


Nope, not exactly.
model 924082 was made 1994, 1995 and 1996.

plugging that model and serial number into the Ariens manual lookup:
Ariens Order Owners Manuals

brings up a 1995 manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/024028F.pdf

Scot


----------



## Fan

Do you know what year the blower st824 with serial number 032279 was built?


----------

